# Messer schärfen?



## Quappenqualle (29. August 2003)

Wie schleift Ihr Eure Messer (Filetierm. oder auch die Gebrauchsm.)? Ich hab mir schon diverse Schleifsteine zugelegt, aber der Erfolg hält sich doch in Maßen.;+ 
Auf 'nem Kutter hat mir ein Fleischermeister gesagt, er schleift sein Messer mit einem Schleifband (so wie's die Barbiere früher auch benutzt haben). Das Teil war auch wirklich höllisch scharf (habs auf dem Handrücken getestet)! Wo kriegt man solche Bänder her und wie benutzt man die?


----------



## havkat (29. August 2003)

Moin!

Als "Schleifband" kenne ich nur den breiten Lederriemen auf dem die Rasiermesser abgezogen werden.

Damit bekommst du die Klinge allerdings nicht scharf.
Die Schneide wird auf dem Leder poliert und die letzten Schleifgrate werden geglättet. (Geht auch gut wenn man beim Schärfen ´ne Lederhose an hat. )
Das gibt dann wirklich ´ne Skalpellschneide, vorrausgesetzt du hast beim vorherigen Schärfen sorgfältig gearbeitet.

Geb das Thema mal in die Suchfunktion ein.
Ist von A bis Z durchgearbeitet.


----------



## Micky Finn (29. August 2003)

Schnelles abziehen mit einem Wetzstahl wie ihn die Metzger verwenden.

Voraussetzung ist aber ein anständiger Grundschliff. Ich hab zu Anfang auch mit Steinen mein Glück versucht und es wollte nicht so recht klappen.

Hab mir dann ein Schleifset von Lansky zugelegt. Da kannst du verschiedene Steine und die Klinge in eine Führung einspannen und hast dadurch immer den selben variablen Winkel. Ob Taschenmesser oder Filierklinge, ich krieg damit alles super und vor allem dauerhaft scharf.

Andreas


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. August 2003)

Ich habe das Schleifset von Lansky bei M_S gesehen und muß sagen etwas besseres gibt es nicht.

Hier ein Bild wo Jörg zeigt wie damit geschliffen wird.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. August 2003)

Jepp so ist es. Das Lansky Set ist nicht zu schlagen. Allerdings ist das nur was für zu Hause und nicht für die Reise und schon gar nicht auf dem Kutter. Mit dem Lansky verpasst man jedem Messer den Grundschliff.
Auf Reisen habe ich immer den Combo Star aus dem Top Shop dabei und eine Diamantstange zum schärfen wärend des filetierens. Damit bleibt dann das Messer immer scharf.


----------



## arno (8. Oktober 2003)

Hallo !
Ich habe zwei Schleifsteine, einen groben und einen feinen.
Damit komme ich bestens klar!
Ich schiebe dabei das Messer immer mit der Schneide voran über den Stein .
Das mache ich damit ich keinen Grad bekomme .
Wenn man das Messer zieht bekommt man auf der anderen Seite immer einen Grad!!!
Wünsche allen einen vollen Kescher
Arno


----------



## kossiossi (9. Oktober 2003)

abziehen immer mit nem stahl, grundschliff einfach beim fleischermeister ihres vertrauens machen lassen. der benötigt ca. 2min pro messer und kostet nix. (wenn du immer fleißig bei ihm kaufst  )


----------



## jackcrevalle (9. Oktober 2003)

für zuhause schlägt nix nen LANGSAM laufenden bandschleifer, oder einen groben wasserstein für den grundschliff. fürs feine eine filzscheibe (läppscheibe), die in die bohrmaschine eingespannt wird, noch besser in den schleifbock, mit polierwachs drauf, grat abpolieren, voila ein rasiermesser.

beim fischen ein wetzstab, am besten einen feinen aus keramik, um die schneide immer wieder nach ein paar schnitten aufzurichten, so wie die fleischer es machen. dann hält die schärfe vieeel länger.


----------



## udorudi (9. Oktober 2003)

icke drei schleifsteine…
…einen feinen und mittleren für die messer
…einen groben für axt, beil und co - reichte bisher eigentlich
aber das mit dem combo-star hört sich interessant an - werde ich mal probieren…

gruß udo


----------



## MichaelB (9. Oktober 2003)

Moin,

ich schärfe meine Messer mit Abziehsteinen aus der Metallverarbeitung, da klappt 1A!
Den Kombo-Star hab ich auch versucht, komme damit aber nicht klar - möchte ihn jemand günstig erstehen?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Bondex (20. Oktober 2003)

*superscharf*

Ich der Herr der Messer benutze zum Grundschleifen der Messer immer meine Flex (Winkelschleifer) Fast jedes Messer ist in einem zu stumpfen Winkel vorgeschliffen, das ändere ich mit der 100er Scheibe. Zum Feinschleifen nehme ich die 400er. Zum Schluß nehme ich 1000er Gewebe Nasschleifband (8cm breit und 100cm lang) Das klemme ich unter einen Fuß und halte mit der einen Hand stramm (wie ein Leder) Als gelernter Friseur streiche ich mit der Klinge immer abwechselnd link und rechts. Wird Superscharf. Das Band kann ich aufrollen und überall mit hinnehmen (passt in eine Zigarettenschachtel). Die Flex brauche ich immer nur beim ersten Mal. Beim Grundschliff schleife ich die ganze Seite des Stahls matt an. Gravuren auf der Klinge gehen dadur zwar verloren, das Messer gleitet dadurch aber wesentlich besser beim Schneiden und läßt sich auch besser reinigen. Außerdem ist das beim ganz flachen Anschleifen auch kaum zu vermeiden. Das Messer wird auch nicht mit einem Leder poliert, denn die ultrafeine Zahnung des Schliffs verstärkt den Sägeeffekt, der bei Fisch und Fleisch gewünscht ist. Zum Rasieren eignet er sich nicht und muß wegpoliert werden, sonst reißt man sich die Haare von der Glatze!!!


----------



## Bondex (20. Oktober 2003)

Ach ja: Nicht jedes Messer besteht aus gutem Stahl. Man erkennt eine zu weiche Legierung daren wenn man mit dem Daumen leicht seitlich gegen den Schliff drückt. Entsteht dabei ein sichtbarer Grad, das kein guter Stahl und man wird diese Messer nie richtig scharb bekommen geschweige denn scharf bleiben. Dieses Messer eignet sich nur als Brieföffner!!!


----------



## havkat (20. Oktober 2003)

Moin Bondex!



> Ich der Herr der Messer benutze zum Grundschleifen der Messer immer meine Flex



Ooooha!!

Nich gut........ garnich gut!

Ich gehe davon aus das es beim "Messerflexen" funkt?

Dann verbrennt dein Messerstahl und die Schneide glüht aus.

Anders gesagt: Sie wird weich!

Das Messer wird zwar "scharf" bleibt´s aber nicht lange.
Selbst beim Schleifen von hochlegierten Werkzeugstählen, z.B. HSS, an Korundscheiben mit hoher Drehzahl muss man höllisch aufpassen und reichlich kühlen damit die zu fertigende Schneide nicht ausglüht.
Das Zeug ist um einiges härter als Messerstahl. 



> Man erkennt eine zu weiche Legierung daren wenn man mit dem Daumen leicht seitlich gegen den Schliff drückt.



Ich liebe weichlegierte, i.d.R. rostträge Klingen. Werden ruckizucki rasiermesserscharf (hab mich damit sogar schon rasiert.)

Ich sage nur: Die "alten" Mora, Brusletto u. Frostmesser! "Weicher" Kohlenstoffstahl vom Feinsten.
Kommt halt auf den Einsatzzweck an.


----------



## sebastian (20. Oktober 2003)

Es klingt vielleicht Dumm aber von Tuperware gibts jetzt so ein Ding da zieht man das Messer durch und es ist scheiss scharf. Wir haben es nur weil meine Tante die besten Tupperware verkäuferin in Österreich gibt die gibt uns manchmal sowas und das ist echt super !!!!!


----------



## Franky (20. Oktober 2003)

Moinsen...

Ich habe von meinem Opa (Werkzeugmacher) auch "gelernt", dass Messer, oder Klingen allgemein - bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen - langsam geschliffen werden sollten, damit das Material nicht ausglüht. Wie gesagt: Ausnahmen waren Beil und Axt, denn bis da was glühte...

Das Lansky-Set hat er nun leider nicht mehr erleben dürfen, aber sein Bruder (auch Werkzeugmacher) hat mir mal bestätigt, dass selbst er kaum was besseres gesehen hat, um unsere Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen.

@ Torsten:
Ein gutes altes "Frosts" aus dem Hause "Mora" mit einem "made in Sweden" ist gerade aus der "Schärfstube" gekommen. Das ist mein erstes "richtiges" Angelmesser (ca. 16 Jahre alt) und noch genauso scharf, wie am ersten Tag (wenn nicht sogar schärfer...  Frag ma die Dorsche und Platten vom letzten Törn :q) Missen möchte ich das nicht, obwohl der Stahl inzwischen "nachlässt" und relativ fix zu oxydieren beginnt.


----------



## havkat (20. Oktober 2003)

@Franky

Speckschwarte!

Nach Gebrauch die Klinge reinigen und gut trockenrubbeln.
Dann einmal durche zusammengeklappte Schwarte ziehen oder leicht mit Speiseöl einreiben. 

(Hab mein altes "Rostträges" oft in der Jagdbutze zum Kochen in Gebrauch  )


----------



## jackcrevalle (20. Oktober 2003)

lass blos die finger wech von der flex, das glüht nur den stahl aus, egal wie er legiert ist. LANGSAM schleifen, beim grundschliff kannt du ordentlich mit viel druck auf den stein schleifen, das bringt in 2 minuten auch den gewünschten effekt.

@ bondex

bei einer ordentlichen klinge soll sich die schneide ELASTISCH verbiegen , wenn man sie seitlich am daumennagel vorbeizieht. klingen sollen nicht bis zum abwinken hart sein, weil msie sonst zu schnell brechen würden. ( mal von pulvermetallurgischen stählen abgesehen, haben klingenstähle eine rockwell c - härte von 56-58. helle 3 lagen klingen um die 60)


----------



## havkat (21. Oktober 2003)

Puma geht noch ´n büschn höher.

Schnitthaltig wie sonst was, aaaber das Schärfen!!


----------



## Bondex (22. Oktober 2003)

Moin Havkat
ist mir schon klar dat man auch ein bischen aufpassen muß. Also nicht zuviel Druck ausüben und immer nur gaaaanz kurz an die Scheibe halten. Früher habe ich den Stahl auch ab und zu schwarz bekommen, das war aber mal. Heute sind meine Schneiden immer top. Selbst mein Vadder, der alte Pedant, läßt sich seine Messer jetzt nur noch bei mir scharf machen und das soll schon was heissen!!!


----------



## Gator01 (22. Oktober 2003)

Benutze auch einen Diamantstaub besezten Stahl um nachzuschärfen. Der Grundschliff muss aber schon da sein sonst geht das nicht recht. #h


----------



## HeinzJuergen (22. Oktober 2003)

Der echte Messerfetischist  (das sind die, die die Messer ihrer selbst wegen lieben, ohne die Nutzung in den Fordergrund zu stellen) nutzt den Stahl um den Grat wieder aufzurichten, der sich beim Schneiden vebiegt.
Also, durch diesen Thread angeregt, habe ich einige Abhandlungen über das Schärfen von Messern studiert.
Mannomann, was bin ich nur für ein "Stümpfer" gewesen
;+ ;+ 
"...die Schneide wird  am Ende ohne zu verkanten durch die Stirnseite von trockenem Hartholz (Kirsche) gezogen..."
mit den schärfsten Grüssen
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Bratnase (29. Oktober 2003)

Moin,

habe mit Interesse die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten aufgenommen, wie Ihr die Messer scharf bekommt. Habe schon mit Schleifmaschine, Wetzstahl, Abziehstein und ähnlichem experimentiert. Alles für einen Dilletanten nicht so schön und deshalb ab und zu ein neues Messer gekauft. Meine neueste Erwerbung (ein relativ günstiges aus dünnem Stahl) bekommt ein 600er Wasserschleifpapier zu spüren. Dieses lege ich auf einen Tisch und schiebe die Schneide mit leichtem Druck über das Papier. Auch sicherlich nicht das optimale, die Schärfe ist jedoch sehr gut.
Nun lese ich hier von Lanskys Schleifset und dass das so klasse sein soll. Also bin ich gleich in ein Waffengeschäft und habe mir das Teil mal erklären lassen. Die Verkäuferin ist von diesem Ding auch begeistert, jedoch nur für kurze Messer. Unsere langen Filitiermesser sind für die Vorrichtung zu lang, so dass der Winkel nicht korrekt eingehalten werden kann. Statt dessen hat sie mir eine andere Vorrichtung von Lansky empfohlen. Die besteht aus 2 Keramikstäben, welche in ein Plastikfuß eingesteckt werden und dann nach oben hin auseinanderlaufen. Auch im Fuß berühren sich die Stäbe nicht. Hiermit soll man deutlich bessere Resultate erzielen können und der richtige Winkel kann auch leichter eingehalten werden. Da dieses Teil deutlich billiger als das hier propagierte Set ist, gehe ich davon aus, das bei der Dame nicht der Profit sondern die Kundenzufriedenheit im Vordergrund steht. 
Was sagt ihr dazu ?

Kleine Anmerkung meinerseits noch : kann man, um das Problem der langen Klinge bei dem teurem Set zu umgehen, die Filitiermesser in zwei Etappen einspannen und auch schleifen ?! 

Michael


----------



## havkat (29. Oktober 2003)

Moin Bratnase!

Die Stäbe sind okay. Wie gesagt für lange Klingen gut geeignet.
Das Halten des Schleifwinkels ist nicht ganz so problematisch, da beide Schneidenflächen in einem Rutsch bearbeitet werden.

Aber einfummeln muss man sich mit dem Ding auch.

Zu deiner Anmerkung:

Das klappt. Ist ´n büschn umständlich. Immer eine Seite der Klinge, mit der selben Körnung, ganz durcharbeiten und dann drehen und die andere Seite. 
Immer am Griff beginnen und zur Spitze hin arbeiten.


----------



## Geier0815 (29. Oktober 2003)

Würde ich an Deiner Stelle nicht machen. Bei der Methode mit dem zweimal einspannen wirst Du mit Sicherheit Absätze in die Klinge schleifen. Spann das Messer besser in der Mitte der Klinge ein und halte an der Spitze mit dem Finger gegen den Druck des Schleifsteines gegen. Ich habe mit dieser Methode nie Probleme gehabt und mein Messer ist richtig scharf. Allgemein würde ich sagen das es nichts sinnvolleres gibt als das Lanskysystem. Alle Patente die mit zwei Stählen in "Y-Anordnung" arbeiten z.B. der Schärfhai oder der Schleifer von Herberts hauen Kerben in die Klinge da es beim Durchziehen grade von härteren Klingen immer zu einem "Stottereffekt" kommt. Wenn Du nach dem Schleifen noch für den letzten Schliff sorgen willst, besorgst Du dir noch einen Lederriemen (alter Gürtel tut's auch) und schmierst auf der glatten Seite entweder die teure Schleifpaste aus dem Waffengeschäft drauf oder Du nimmst "Autosol" (Chrompolish aus dem Autozubehör). Sei aber sparsam dabei! Und dann die Klinge erst flach und im Bewegungsverlauf immer steiler werdend leicht darüberziehen. Das nimmt der Klinge den umgeknickten Grat und poliert die Schneide auf sanfte Art. Kannst Du auch machen um den Schliff nach Gebrauch wieder aufzufrischen. Alles klar?!


----------



## Gator01 (30. Oktober 2003)

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit einem Keramikwetz(stahl)  ??
Hab ich WMF gesehen....für 28 €  ;+


----------



## havkat (30. Oktober 2003)

@Geier

Absätze gäb´s nur, wenn du mit rotierender Scheibe und frei Hand rangehst, aber doch im Leben nicht bei Handabzug, wenn die bearbeiteten Bereiche sich überlappen.

@Gator 

Härter als Stahlwetzstab, weicher als Diamant. Bruchempfindlich wenn er dir auf die Bodenfliesen fällt.


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2003)

Ich gehöre zu den angesprochenen Fetischisten und fertige mir meine Messer auch zum Teil selbst. Die wirklich besten Resultate erzielt man mit dem Naßschleifgerät von Tormek (über Scheppach Holzbearbeitungsmaschinen), dem Lansky - Set und für den absolut feinen Handabzug japanische Natursteine der Körnung 1000!
Leider ist das Tormek 2000 inklusive der Einspannvorrichtugnen mit etwas über 600,- € nicht gerade als Schnäppchen zu bezeichnen. Allerdings schätzen viele Menschen ein scharfes Messer und bei 5,- € pro Schliff hat man die Ausgabe bald wieder hereingeholt.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (31. Oktober 2003)

Moin,
also ich kann ja recht gut mit Flex, Schleifgeräten oder Polierern umgehen. Aber damit ein messer schärfen??? Ich halte das für fast unmöglich, ebenso wie mit Polierpaste und Schleifpapier auf planer Fläche. Die Klinge wird lange nicht so scharf wie möglich, und schon mal gar nicht so schnitthaltig, da wohl niemand einen wirklich gleichmässigen planen schliff damit hinbekommt.

Das geht sowieso nur mit (nicht ausgenudeltem) Stein und entweder viel können oder einspannvorrichtung.
Idealerweise hat man in der Bude eine Planschleifmaschine. (Nass natürlich) Für den Hausgebrauch und nicht zu grosse Messer tuts auch das Lansky (doch, man kriegt damit Kanten in die Klinge geschliffen beim Versetzen, da die Einspannvorrichtung die Klingen oft nicht genau plan anliegend einspannen kann). Ansonsten üben üben üben.
Selbst Wetzstahl und Durchziehapparate mit V-förmig angeordneten stäben sind nur ne notlösung zum mitnehmen.

Die "zu steilen" Anschliffwinkel haben übrigens ihren sinn. Die Klingen werden dadurch zwar nicht ganz so scharf wie das Rasiermesser, aber sie bleiben weit länger schnitthaltig. Wers nicht glaubt kann sich ja mal bei der Nächsten Jagd am Ausnehmen versuchen (is ja grad saison) oder versuchen mit dem Rasiermesser zu schnitzen. Teppichmesser haben übrigens auch nicht umsonst sehr harte wegwerfklingen, ebenso wie einfache Skalpelle und Bastelmesser für z.b. Linoleumschnitte.

Richtig Scharfes Messer gefällig? - Auf zur nächsten Uni, wo Medizin gelehrt wird. Da gibts normal irgendwo einen der Skalpelle nachschleifen kann...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Franky (31. Oktober 2003)

Na Holger, ich will doch keine Doktor-Spielchen mit den Fischen treiben... 
Aus "aktuellem" Anlaß (ich habe ein wenig geschlampert...) kann ich mal mein aufgearbeitetes Mora vorzeigen, was man mit Messingdrahtbürste, 600er Naßschmirgel und dem Lansky wieder hinbekommt. Junge, was hab ich vorhin geflucht, und alles nur, weil ich das Ding "vergessen" habe... Aber ich denke, dass das wieder einigermaßen okay ist...


----------



## Kuddl62 (31. Oktober 2003)

Moin zusammen.
Ich benutze zum Filetieren einfache vorgeschärfte Küchen- und Fleischmesser, die es hin und wieder im Angebot gibt. Zum schärfen der Messer benutze ich diesen 2-stufigen Schärfer wie auf dem Bild zu sehen. Auf der rechten Seite sieht man die Hartmetallschleifbacken fürs grobe. Auf der linken Seite sieht man die Kerbe mit Keramikeinlagen für den Feinschliff. Für das Filetieren komme ich mit diesem Gerät aus dem Angelgerätehandel sehr gut lang. Selbst die zähe Lumbhaut ist für meine Messer kein Problem.
Ich muß aber zugeben, dass wenn jemand mit einem Wetzstahl richtig umgehen kann,  dieses kein Vergleich ist. Aber wer kann schon richtig mit einem Wetzstahl umgehen außer Schlachter und Köche?


----------



## M.Klein (1. November 2003)

Im Fleischereinkauf gibt es entsprechende Schleifmaschinen!


----------



## The_Duke (1. November 2003)

Ich habe einen Keramikwetzstab und auch einen Diamantstahl mit denen ich ganz gut zurecht komme.
Für die Küche habe ich zwei Filiermesser von Dreizack, welche nass am Keramikstab geschärft werden. Den Diamantstahl nehme ich mit wenns auf Reisen geht, da er unempfindlicher ist als der Keramikstab.
Die Schärfe, die ich damit erreiche reicht für den Hausgebrauch.


----------



## Andal (1. November 2003)

Zum Aufpolieren der Klinge eignet sich ganz hervorragend ein simpler Sektkorken, der liegt gut in der Hand und Zahndreme als Polierpaste, denn nicht jeder hat einen Schleifbock mit Schwabbelscheibe.
Mit dieser Methode bekommt man leichte Korosion wunderbar wieder weg.


----------



## arno (4. November 2003)

Moin!
Ich habs mit Diamantschleifpaste und mit Zahnpaster probiert!!!
Ich würde zum pollieren die Zahnpaster nehmen!
Einen optischen Unterschied habe ich nicht bemerkt!!!
Hat richtig geglänzt!!!
Und gewaltig scharf ist es auch !!!
Auf Leder auftragen und dann schön pollieren , aber es dauert ,ist aber die Zeit wert!!!
Den Grundschliff habe ich mit einen groben und einen feinen Wetzstein gemacht .


----------



## WillZander (22. November 2003)

Tach,

es schön dass es Leute gibt die meine Begeisterung für das Lansky Set teilen. Wenn man nicht grade zu den Leuten zählt, die 
die unmangen Geld ausgeben wollen um ihre Messer scharf zu machen ist das wohl das beste. Wirklich arbeit ist es nur bei einem neuen Messer. Meißt ist der Winkel des Schliffs vom Werk zu groß um das Messer wirklich scharf zu bekommen. Den abzutragen kann bei einem guten Messer schon mal 'ne Stunde dauern. Danach muss man den Schliff ja nur noch erneuern. 
Das Teil hat einige Vorteile:
-Man kann auch als Neuling den Winkel gut halten
-Das Messer wird nicht heiss (und damit der Stahl weich)
-Man kann den Winkel fast frei wählen und sich damit für langanhaltende mäßige Schärfe oder richtig scharfe Klingen entscheiden

Nach den Steinen über einen guten Stahl (WMF) und einen möglichst alten und trockenen Lederriemen gezogen hat man ein Messer mit dem man sich auf jeden Fall rasieren kann. 
Kritischer Punkt an der Prozedur ist meiner Meinung nach der Stahl, da man auch dort einigermaßen den Winkel halten muß, was einige Übung erfordert. 
Wenn ich unterwegs bin und absehbar ist dass ich das Messer nachschärfen muss nehme ich nur den Stahl mit. Bei einem guten Grundschliff ist das absolut ausreichend. 

Bei den Geschichten mit der Flex und ähnlich brutalen Werkzeugen die ich hier gelesen habe wird mir ganz komisch. 
Da kauft man ein teures Messer und macht es mutwillig zu Schrott. Der Stahl wird heiss, kühlt zu langsam ab und wird weich. Das kann kein Messer aushalten.

Noch ein Tipp für Leute die an einem guten Messer keinen Spass haben: Kauft ein Messer aus extrem weichem Stahl (ist meißt nicht rostfrei). Die kann man leicht nur mit einem Stahl gut scharf machen. Das muss man dann halt öfter wiederholen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. November 2003)

Moin Willi Zander!
Herzlich Willkommen im Anglerboard. Die Benutzung vom Lansky Set hast du wunderbar beschrieben. Da bin ich nemlich auch Fan von. Zu den andern Meinungen mit Flex und so sag ich lieber nichts.


----------



## jkr (19. August 2004)

*AW: Messer schärfen?*

Hi 
Mit dem Lansky set kann wohl auch ein ungeuebter eine akzeptable schaerfe an seine Klingen bringen. Aber wer wie ich auf die ultimative Schaerfe aus ist der benutzt je nach Guete des Stahls den entsprechenden Stein. Hier ist dann allerdings schon ein gehoeriges wissen ueber Winkel, Haerte, Druck usw noetig und man sollte es auch beherschen zig dutzend mal genau die selbe Bewegung in exakt dem selbem Winkel durch zu fuehren.
Wer nicht soviel Zeit und Geld investieren will ist eigentlich gut damit bedient wenn er bei einem guten Schleifer seine Messer nach Bedarf fuer einen Grundschliff abgibt und dann mittels einem Keramik , gehaertetem Spezialstahl oder solchen kleinen und billigen Geraetchen von Tupperware oder Fiskars nur noch auffrischt.


----------



## Techniker_07 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Messer schärfen?*

Hallo Zusammen,

die beste Seite die es zu diesem Thema gibt ist die hier

http://www.messer-machen.de/messer.htm

Ich persönlich hab mit dem Lansky Set sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, bei mir ist ein Messer erst scharf wenn ich mir damit die Haare vom Handrücken rasieren kann.


----------



## Pennfan (20. August 2004)

*AW: Messer schärfen?*

Steine sind nur noch zum Abziehen da, d.h. den Grat der beim Schleifen entsteht abzubrechen. Hierdurch entsteht die Schärfe eines Messers.Und das ist auch die Kunst des Abziehens, nämlich einerseits den gleichen Winkel  einzuhalten und zu spüren wann der Grat bricht - dann hat das Messer nämlich seine höchste Schärfe.
Die Nr. 1 unter den Steinen die es so gibt ist der "*Arcansas*" (leider sauteuer) oder ein als preiswertere Variante der "*belgischer Brocken*". Mit diesen Begriffen kann jedes gute Messergeschäft etwas anfangen.
Passt auf, daß auch Eure Steine absolut plan sind - auch die kann man abrichten(planschleifen). Ein Stück Schleifpapier auf einer absolut planen Oberfläche (z.B. Maschinentisch) befestigen und den Schleifstein in kreisenden Bewegungen runterschleifen bis alle Kratzer und Unebenheiten raus sind. Nicht so stark drücken - sonst schrubbt Ihr die Ecken runter.

Viel Erfolg,

Pennfan


----------



## gismowolf (20. August 2004)

*AW: Messer schärfen?*

Hallo,ich habe beide o.a.Steine zum Abziehen meiner Messer.
Der Arcansas ist mir persönlich wesentlich lieber,weil er bei richtiger "Bearbeitung"die "Planheit" behält!Das Teil leistet jetzt schon gut 35 Jahre beste Arbeit und ich denke,daß er das bei guter Behandlung noch etliche Jährchen tun wird.Allerdings ist
er mir mal auf den Betonboden im Keller gefallen und in der 
Mitte abgebrochen.Er wurde zusammengefügt und in einer Holzbox eingepaßt und verkeilt und wird seit dem Bruch ganz vorsichtig behandelt.
Der belgische Brocken ist wesentlich weicher und man kann damit auch nicht so gefühlvoll abziehen!
Daher wurde er von mir zum Reservisten ernannt!!


----------

